# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Inferno v1.1.0 World's Unique Google Pixel 7.1.1 EE Unlock & Imei & More

## mohamed73

*Inferno Team Really Happy to Release*  *New Module for Volcano Box, Inferno Users
Inferno Uni Tool - The Game Changer !!* *
This is Universal Tool Supported Many brands &  Models &  CPU. All Inferno Activated users 
can use this "Uni-tool" without any EXTRA ACTIVATION. it's TOTALLY 
FREE FOR ALL VOLCANO BOX, INFERNO * *ACTIVATED USERS.* *   * * *  *
Inferno Uni tool Ver 1.1.0 (beta)*     *Added World's 1st & Only Supported in Inferno*  *Google Pixel XL 7.1.1* *Exclusive Support in Infero UniTool Only !! *   *Total Supported following patched*  *Marlin NDE63H, Oct 2016** Marlin NDE63L, Oct 2016** Marlin NDE63P, Oct 2016** Marlin Europe, NDE63U, Nov 2016** Marlin NDE63V, Nov 2016** Marlin Verizon, NDE63X, Nov 2016**Marlin NMF26O, Dec 2016**Marlin NMF26Q, Dec 2016, Europe/O2**Marlin NMF26U, Jan 2017**Marlin NMF26V, Jan 2017, Europe/O2*  *Supported Features*  *Unlock EE** Repair Imei*  *How to do little Guide*  *Make sure you unlock Bootloader**FOR  Google Pixel Android 7.1.1 DO NOT ROOT WITH INFERNO SOFTWARE.... YOU  MUST USE "SkipSoft" for Root and after root you can unlock as normal  ways...  * * Root phone or let Inferno Root it for you (not for Android 7.1.1)*  *  while rooting fro m any software if phone stuck at starting logo then  you have to Re-Flash it and then after success root then start again and  when software asked you for "Is phone rooted then you click on YES"* *Rest please read Inferno software cautions, All are detailed written in Inferno software**There  are some state where you need very carefully, you must read all  software cautions &  let make power on completely or let it go into  Desire mode then you confirm to software* *we recommend to use Windows 7** dont' use windows 10 for GOOGLE Pixel unlocking** make sure you copy "Inferno" software folder into "D:/" drive "Root"** make sure there is no " " (space) in folders name**Do not RE-LOCK BOOTLOADER !!!!! IT WILL BRICK YOUR PHONE !!!!*            *Google Pixel 7.1.1* *Exclusive Support in Infero UniTool Only !!*  *Supported following patched*  *Sailfish NDE63H, Oct 2016** Sailfish NDE63L, Oct 2016** Sailfish NDE63P, Oct 2016** Sailfish Europe, NDE63U, Nov 2016** Sailfish NDE63V, Nov 2016** Sailfish Verizon, NDE63X, Nov 2016**Sailfish NMF26O, Dec 2016**Sailfish NMF26Q, Dec 2016, Europe/O2**Sailfish NMF26U, Jan 2017**Sailfish NMF26V, Jan 2017, Europe/O2*  *Supported Features*  *Unlock EE** Repair Imei*  *How to do little Guide*  *Make sure you unlock Bootloader**FOR  Google Pixel Android 7.1.1 DO NOT ROOT WITH INFERNO SOFTWARE.... YOU  MUST USE "SkipSoft" for Root and after root you can unlock as normal  ways... * * Root phone or let Inferno Root it for you (not for 7.1.1)*  *  while rooting fro m any software if phone stuck at starting logo then  you have to Re-Flash it and then after success root then start again and  when software asked you for "Is phone rooted then you click on YES"* *Rest please read Inferno software cautions, All are detailed wirtten in Inferno software**There  are some state where you need very carefully, you must read all  software cautions &  let make power on completely or let it go into  Desire mode then you confirm to software** we recommend to use Windows 7** dont' use windows 10 for GOOGLE Pixel unlocking** make sure you copy "Inferno" software folder into "D:/" drive "Root"** make sure there is no " " (space) in folders name**Do not RE-LOCK BOOTLOADER !!!!! IT WILL BRICK YOUR PHONE !!!!*        *Google Pixel C 7.1.1* *Exclusive Support in Infero UniTool Only !!*  *Supported following patched*  *Ryu MXB48J** Ryu MXB48K** Ryu MXB48T** Ryu MXC14G** Ryu M5C14J** Ryu MXC89F** Ryu MXC89H** Ryu MXC89K** Ryu MXC89L** Ryu NRD90M** Ryu NRD90R** Ryu NRD91D, Oct 2016** Ryu NRD91N, Nov 2016**Ryu NMF26H, Dec 2016**Ryu N4F26I, Jan 2017*  *Supported Features*  *Unlock EE** Repair Imei*  *How to do little Guide*  *Make sure you unlock Bootloader**FOR  Google Pixel Android 7.1.1 DO NOT ROOT WITH INFERNO SOFTWARE.... YOU  MUST USE "SkipSoft" for Root and after root you can unlock as normal  ways... * * Root phone or let Inferno Root it for you* *  while rooting fro  m any software if phone stuck at starting logo then  you have to Re-Flash it and then after success root then start again and  when software asked you for "Is phone rooted then you click on "YES"* *Rest please read Inferno software cautions, All are detailed wirtten in Inferno software**There  are some state where you need very carefully, you must read all  software cautions &  let make power on completely or let it go into  Desire mode then you confirm to software** we recommend to use Windows 7** dont' use windows 10 for GOOGLE Pixel unlocking** make sure you copy "Inferno" software folder into "D:/" drive "Root"** make sure there is no " " (space) in folders name**Do not RE-LOCK BOOTLOADER !!!!! IT WILL BRICK YOUR PHONE !!!!*       *Here is Detailed Video how to do it*      *Here is some Tested Reports by our Lovely Users:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *Added More Qualcomm Cpu to Support* *Added Qualcomm* *MSM8916* *MSM8939* *MSM8994 for ZTE Phones**Added Qualcomm MSM8210 MSM8610* *MSM8212* *MSM8612* *MSM8909* *MSM8916* *MSM8939 for TCL Phones* * Total Supported Cpu* *QUALCOMM MSM8916**QUALCOMM MSM8937**QUALCOMM MSM8939**QUALCOMM MSM8953**QUALCOMM MSM8956**QUALCOMM MSM8974**QUALCOMM MSM8612**QUALCOMM MSM8976**QUALCOMM MSM8994**QUALCOMM MSM8992**QUALCOMM MSM8X10**QUALCOMM MSM8x12**QUALCOMM MSM8909**QUALCOMM MSM8212**QUALCOMM MSM8226**QUALCOMM MSM8626**QUALCOMM MSM8926**QUALCOMM MSM8228**QUALCOMM MSM9817**QUALCOMM MSM8610**QUALCOMM MSM8628**QUALCOMM MSM8928**QUALCOMM MSM8210**QUALCOMM MSM8996**QUALCOMM MSM8929*  *VolcanoBox Inferno Unitool Support upto 25 Qualcomm Cpu** Which is more than any other tools*        *ADDED More Support for Original ZTE Phones*   *LIST OF More QUALCOMM CPU SUPPORTED* * Qualcomm* *MSM8916 * *Qualcomm MSM8939**Qualcomm* *MSM8994*      *Supported Functions*  *Read info* * Read Pattern Lock* * Read Flash** Write Flash** Format FFs*      *How to Service (Read Flash, Write Flash, Format etc) with Inferno Uni tool ?*   *Download &  Run Latest ver of Inferno Uni Tool* * Make sure you put phone into EDL/Qulcomm 9008 Mode &  Drivers are correct installed*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** Make sure In Device Manager Phone show this Port * ** * How to PUT PHONE INTO EDL/QUALCOMM 9008 MODE By Phone Keys ?** There is different Method. Most common method is* *  Completely Power off phone** Press &  Hold Volume Up &  Volume Down &  Plug Normal USB cable** Install Drivers fro m given link above*     * What to do if Phone not going into EDL/Qualcomm mode by Phone keys ?*   *You can buy Qualcomm/EDL Mode  cable fro m Here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Check this Video to understand how this cable works....      *        *After understanding how to put phone into EDL/Qualcomm Mode &  Setup Drivers, Run Inferno Uni tool.* *Select Brand** Select Operation you want to do such as "Read Info"** Select CPU (Select your Phone's CPU)* * If you have Phone which MODEL/Brand is not supported but CPU Supported then you 
can select any Brand and just select Correct  CPU and it will work nicely* * Insert USB cable into phone* * Phone Should be in EDL/Qualcomm Mode* * Inferno Uni tool will Detect and Do your Desired operation*  *Here is Sample of READ Pattern Lock*           *ADDED More Support for Original TCL Phones*   *LIST OF More QUALCOMM CPU SUPPORTED* * Qualcomm** MSM8210 * *Qualcomm MSM8610 * *Qualcomm MSM8212 * *Qualcomm MSM8612 * *Qualcomm MSM8909 * *Qualcomm MSM8916 * *Qualcomm MSM8939*     *Supported Functions*  *Read info** Read Pattern Lock* * Read Flash** Write Flash** Format FFs*     *How to Service (Read Flash, Write Flash, Format etc) with Inferno Uni tool ?*   *Download &  Run Latest ver of Inferno Uni Tool* * Make sure you put phone into EDL/Qulcomm 9008 Mode &  Drivers are correct installed*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** Make sure In Device Manager Phone show this Port * ** * How to PUT PHONE INTO EDL/QUALCOMM 9008 MODE By Phone Keys ?** There is different Method. Most common method is* *  Completely Power off phone** Press &  Hold Volume Up &  Volume Down &  Plug Normal USB cable** Install Drivers fro m given link above*    * What to do if Phone not going into EDL/Qualcomm mode by Phone keys ?*   *You can buy Qualcomm/EDL Mode  cable fro m Here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**Check this Video to understand how this cable works....      *       *After understanding how to put phone into EDL/Qualcomm Mode &  Setup 
Drivers, Run Inferno Uni tool.* *Select Brand** Select Operation you want to do such as "Read Info"** Select CPU (Select your Phone's CPU)* * If you have Phone which MODEL/Brand is not supported but CPU Supported then you 
can select any Brand and just select Correct  CPU and it will work nicely* * Insert USB cable into phone* * Phone Should be in EDL/Qualcomm Mode* * Inferno Uni tool will Detect and Do your Desired operation*  *Here is Sample of READ Pattern Lock*          *Download Now :* *
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST *   * INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX   
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit )*  *Request fro m VolcanoTeam...*  *VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk  
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask  
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.*   *WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                       __________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

